
Windows 10 is getting a Microsoft-built Linux kernel - PandaRider
https://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-10-is-getting-a-microsoft-built-linux-kernel/
======
angrygoat
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19844989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19844989)

------
aduitsis
An equally important piece of news is hidden near the end. They announced
Windows Terminal, a new console application that will be able to host cmd,
powershell and wsl sessions.

[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/introducing-
windo...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/introducing-windows-
terminal/)

~~~
chaotic_clanger
MS embracing CLI.. feels out of place, like teenager listening to opera .)

~~~
dragonwriter
> MS embracing CLI.. feels out of place

Not so much to those of us old enough to remember when the two main personal
computing platforms were DOS and MacOS.

------
mkesper
Maybe change to [https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/announcing-
wsl-2/](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/announcing-wsl-2/)

------
denysonique
2030: Windows is now a fully WinAPI compatible Linux distribution.

~~~
LoSboccacc
*some metro windows to configure proton

------
rohan1024
How far is the day when Windows is just another desktop environment for Linux?

~~~
thunderbong
You could say the same thing about Apple as a dev environment, isn't it? Most
of the devs I see working on Apple systems are primarily using the terminal.
And this is back from the ruby dev days. In all the conferences, in all the
presentations they would open a terminal and demonstrate their software.

And I always used to wonder why they were so crazy about their Apple laptops
when all they were using was the terminal. Why couldn't they install Linux on
way more powerful hardware at a fraction of the cost.

And now that Microsoft is doing it I see all these comments about Windows
being a shell on Linux!

The hypocrisy is sickening.

Honestly, the engineering innovations that Microsoft is showing is head and
shoulders above anything that Apple had ever done for developers.

Give credit where its due.

~~~
Xylakant
> And I always used to wonder why they were so crazy about their Apple laptops
> when all they were using was the terminal.

But it was a nice terminal! On a more serious note: The cost of purchasing an
Apple laptop is dwarfed by the cost of selecting a set of hardware that works
with Linux. I did switch from Apple to Linux in one of the last iterations and
despite using a Thinkpad, the time I sink into making sure that my machine
works, does a proper backup that I can restore, ... is higher than the one-
time price difference to a nice Apple laptop. Their hardware is good for
years, it’s usually working pretty well. It comes with a price tag, true, but
so does maintenance for a Linux machine.

~~~
zimablue
I genuinely don't understand this Linux incompatibility thing, people always
make the point and I never know what they're talking about. I've always just
bought an arbitrary laptop, installed Ubuntu on it and it's just run. What
hardware problems are you referring to?

~~~
Xylakant
Fingerprint sensor, UMTS Modem, HiDPI Screens, especially mixed with regular
screens, there were issues with low cpu power states or so on the recent
carbon X1, my desktop sometimes locks up when the laptop is docked with
external screens connected and only unlocks when I undock (it doesn’t crash,
it seems to be incapable of placing a window, once I undock and redock
everything is fine).

Sure, it runs: it boots and displays an image. It’s still much more work to
make it work as smooth as an apple laptop.

Running Linux comes with some advantages and obviously the trade off work for
me in the current circumstances, but it could also fall the other way.

~~~
zimablue
Thanks, so it's kind of specific CPU stuff and "advanced" peripherals. I get
what people are talking about now.

------
setquk
I'd be interested more if they fixed the NTFS performance issues MFT
contention on small files. That would have massive platform benefits.

But the problem is it's hard and they already forked off ReFS and didn't fix
anything really with that.

~~~
j16sdiz
It is more then just "MFT contention". Lots of time are spend on other parts
of the kernel:

[https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/873#issuecomment-425...](https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/873#issuecomment-425272829)

~~~
setquk
My issue is across the whole windows platform not just WSL. If you check large
repos out on windows native it sucks too. Rather than just fixing WSL and
declaring victory they should fix the NTFS problem.

------
denysonique
I hope Linux font rendering will also become a Windows feature. Currently
Windows font rendering is painful to the eyes on low DPI displays.

~~~
gmueckl
Habe you tried to play with the ClearType settings? Fiddling around with them
should give you an improvement.

~~~
Crinus
I have disabled antialiasing altogether on my computer (which sadly now can
only be done via the registry, WTF Microsoft?) but several applications
(thankfully it is mostly UWP crap, but it is also stuff like IE and the IE
ActiveX control, which includes CHM files) ignore that setting (and often
ignore ClearType too so even if you have ClearType set up, they do not use
subpixel antialiasing).

~~~
gmueckl
Okay, not sure what you are getting at here. Low DPI text without anti-
aliasing is the worst way you can render text. Clarity of the rendered glyphs
is practically obliterated by the jaggy and imprecise outlines.

~~~
Crinus
Depends on how (and if) the font is hinted. The default Windows GUI font has
good hinting and thus is mostly sharp (and even if it wasn't there are other
Windows fonts that have good hinting and use the same metrics). Any program
that uses that font looks perfectly fine. It is also why i vastly prefer to
stick with programs that use the native font rendering and settings.

There are some fonts that do not care about hinting though and look bad -
especially emoji fonts (smiley icons often look droopy :-P). I wish Windows
had some sort of autohinting like FreeType has for such cases. This is mainly
an issue with web sites though and i either avoid sites that use such fonts
or, if i care about visiting them often, i use a custom font for those sites
with Stylus.

Also depends on what you mean with low DPI. For something like a 1440p 27"
monitor, i find it is mostly a personal preference, but i'd call that as "mid"
DPI than low. My monitor is 1366x768 at 24" and antialiasing looks a bit
blurry there, so i prefer the sharp pixels. Although FWIW even on a 1440p 27"
monitor i prefer to disable antialiasing and (at least on Linux where it is
easier to do so) use bitmap fonts which are designed to be sharp (some bitmap
fonts are just conversions of vector fonts and aren't that great looking).

------
baybal2
No, Win 10 is not replacing NT Kernel with Linux, that was a clickbait
headline.

It will only use Linux to run WSL

